
Apple's Revamped Mac Pro to Launch in 2019 - Tunecrew
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/04/05/apples-revamped-mac-pro-to-launch-in-2019/
======
Tunecrew
I call shenanigans on Apple's BS process.

The trash can Mac Pro was an absolute disaster which was obviously designed in
a completely isolated silo with zero input from external users of the Mac Pro.

Now Apple is taking two more years to "redesign" some more...

If Apple brought back the old Mac Pro case w/ a new motherboard, TB, USB-C,
etc. - that alone would fly off the shelf (and would have for the last few
years).

~~~
joezydeco
Some are already overhauling old Mac Pros and turning them into pretty
powerful machines:

[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xkq8k/mac-pro-
up...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/8xkq8k/mac-pro-upgrade-
community)

~~~
Tunecrew
that's cool!

lack of thunderbolt is getting to be the problem though

